# Questions On Feeder Fish



## timmylucas (Jul 7, 2011)

I know feeders are bad for piranhas and all but I was wondering if gold fish are worst then minnows.


----------



## blazeflameinferno (Jul 27, 2011)

they are both in what is cosiderded the carp family. they both contain growth inhibitors toward carnivore fish and all that. so it does just as much "damag" either way. a few every now and then wont hurt

"damage"*


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

They are the same.

If you want to feed live, raise some convicts, guppies or swordtails


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Both contain thiaminase and as explained above, it's an inhibitor of thiamine.
Feeding it every now and then shouldn't be a direct problem, but it is of course advisable to avoid it.
Like ksls said : just use some cichlids or guppies instead


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

yeah go on ebay or tilapia source and get some blue tilapia they breed easy and grow fast...i personally only feed live...and i feed my piranha grass shrimp,guppies,crayfish, and live tilapia you can get all of these online and raise and breed them yourself


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

ksls said:


> They are the same.
> 
> If you want to feed live, raise some convicts, guppies or swordtails


how could you say that....cute little convicts....
bad person,very bad....


----------



## warlord239 (Aug 12, 2011)

i havent kept piranha yet because im waiting untill after vacation but as for live food i fed my puffers things like swordtails or worms...they loved the worms


----------

